# multies vs. occies



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

I have 4 occies in a 30 gallon tank, with paracyps and a few calvus (VERY small, so no threat at all to the occies).

My question is... what about subbing multies for the occies? The male occies dominates the tank, and there's not a lot of action. I was curious about how different the behavior is between the two. If multies brought a better "harem" type environment and better action, then I might try those instead.

Curious to hear the experiences of others!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Well, let's back up. :wink:

Occies are a harem breeding species, while multies are a colonial breeder. With occies, you are likely not going to see fry survive to adulthood, and perhaps only 1-2 males with their harems. With multies, you will have a multi-generational colony with several breeding adults. Multies are smaller, less aggressive to their own, and generally make decent neighbors to other fish.

The calvus aren't a problem, even when full grown. They'll take a few fry, but generally won't bother adult shellies.

So, if you want multies, go for it. But before writing off the occies, I'd get a few more females for the males and see if that suits your fancy. Perhaps you're not a shelly person and would be better off with a different fish. :thumb:


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey triscuit, thanks for the quick feedback!

I've got a tank full of mbuna elsewhere... so I know the extremes of "action"!

I might give multies a shot. The scenario you describe sounds pretty cool. Glad to hear that they are mostly compatible with the calvus. With the setup I've got, I've tried to work in rockwork for calvus and paracyps, leaving space in the front with dozens of shells.

Thanks again. Sounds like the behavior between the two is noticeably different.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

The occies are nice, but IMHO, you can't beat the behaviour of the multis. I've had friends/family who have never been interested in keeping tanks set them up after watching my multies. Awesome little fish.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

well since the occies arent getting any help, i guess ill give them some
the thing is, multies are great fish, but occies are even greater.

Even though multies were my first shellies and i enjoey them very much, i think occies win the more personality vote. *** had very bad luck with occies, 2/4times being all dead. 3rd try my male jumping out and 4th is still doing on, their charm never goes away. Theres something about them that you want to hold on to. their totally different from each other because multies will live together while occies are more independent. I like less fish because its easier to take care of them and *** had occies grow upto 1 1/4 in my tank with my female. She didt harass any of them at all. it could be just me but after a while(about a year or more) multies kind of get boring. i like the spunk of occies more then multies.

Most peaceful would be either brevis or multies
middle would be ornatipinnis, similis, calliurus
most aggressive would be occies, speciosus, boulengeri, caudopunctatus.

it depends on what you like. i presonally like occies more


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

...and that coming from someone who's name on the site is "multies"! 

That's pretty funny.

Thanks multies for the alternate perspective. I'm observing the same thing you are about the occies. I've got one "independent" occie that drives the other three to the side of the tank. Not exactly a team player.

and oddly, no breeding. Everyone's healthy... about an inch plus... but no breeding.

We shall see. I might make the switch, but it is funny watching a 1 in. fish attack your hand in the tank.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Occies seems to be more hit and miss because they're more aggressive. With multies you're pretty much guaranteed of getting a thriving colony going, with occies you could easily end up frustrated because of a male taking over the entire tank, subdom fish jumping out and so on.

That being said I love the attitude of occies, but in a 30 gal tank I'd pick a multi colony. I really think occies need/deserve a larger tank.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

lol im not saying multies arent great fish. they are great fish, but i like the attitude of occies more then the multies. I would love a thriving colony in my tank.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

I recently had this dilemma. I have a pair of breeding occies that suddenly split up. One day the female was hiding under a rock at the other end of the tank to the shell bed. No matter which tricks I tried (including keeping her in a clear container right in front of him) they wouldn't pair back up. I thought this might be a good time to try some multies for a change. Then what do you know they're suddenly back together again.

I agree with everyone here who says they love the spirit of occies, they can be hilarious. I'm still thinking about the multies though if the split happens again.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

+1 more for the independant Occies. The statement of a 1" fish attacking your hand is so true it made me LOL.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I've had both and prefer multies. Why? It's pretty simple. While the antics of one or two of the occies are fun or watching males constantly redo their territories, the aggression is just too much for me. They're mean. Period. I started with 9 in a 20g long and when it got down to 6, I sold the whole group off.

I started with 6 multies and it took awhile for them to multiply, but now I have a large colony of about 30-40 multies I'd guess and they're in a 55g w/ a calvus. Watching the group of multies all live with one another is such a treat. I love it.


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

All these replies are great. Thanks for the feedback!

I think tank size is ultimately the deciding factor for me. In a 30 gallon, I'm switching over to multies. Occies are great, but I'd probably want a 55 gallon minimum to really tailor to their behavior.


----------



## cagrant29 (Apr 4, 2004)

I love all shellies but Multies have grown on me over the years. Tough little fish very active - digging all the time and won't back down to julies or comps. Definate fun atching a colony grow.

Occies are cool as well.

Brevis pair of in the same shell and are very tough usually good parents.

I'd go with Multies!


----------

